# Quickbooks And Customer Orders



## igecko21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Alright, I own a website that sells novelty t-shirts. Each order is made to order and I don't buy blank t-shirts until I need them... how would I set quick-books up to help with this? 

thanks for your help!


----------



## Just Teesing (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you going to utilize Quickbooks to it's full potential... Meaning purchase orders and the inventory system?


----------



## igecko21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I don't stock inventory.. I do process the credit cards for orders directly in quickbooks.. I want to be able to keep tabs on bills, income.. what does anyone else use?


----------



## Just Teesing (Dec 12, 2011)

We use qbooks as well.. Very easy program to use once you get started... It would probably be easier to have someone local sit down with you after hours and set you up and give a full tutorial... Or you can read the help section! If you have a specific question, please feel free to inbox me!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The expansion pack from Ryonet is helpful to most. I got it when on sale for almost nothing.


----------



## NotWithoutPerel (Jan 19, 2012)

Even if you don't stock inventory, you can utilize this feature in QuickBooks.

Best to set it up that way in case you stock inventory in the future.

Good idea to sit down with somebody local to set it up, unless there is a pre-existing template that you're already comfortable with, in which case you'll have your Chart of Accounts ready-made and at that point, you will automatically modify them to your own company needs (kind of like once you see it, it's easy).

Hope this helps.


----------

